# Camera Wifi/4G tích hợp năng lượng mặt trời SmartZ



## tocngan762 (23 Tháng sáu 2022)

Camera năng lượng mặt trời mang lại cho bạn giải pháp tuyệt vời nhất để giám sát các khu vực xa nơi dân cư, không có điện và không có sóng wifi như: công viên, nông trại, công trường, bến bãi...



*Đặc tính kỹ thuật*:
- Hồng ngoại IR cực tốt tầm nhìn xa 10m: Khả năng nhìn ban đêm nâng cao cho phép bạn thấy rõ ngay cả trong bóng tối.
- Phát hiện chuyển động: Bạn sẽ nhận được thông báo chuyển động thông qua ứng dụng khi phát hiện chuyển động.
- Góc quan sát rộng 120° và cảm biến chuyển động PIR có độ nhạy cao gần như không có báo động giả.
- Kết nối Wi-Fi + 4G có thể xem camera mọi lúc mọi nơi với tốc độ truy cập cực nhanh.
- Tích hợp bộ lưu điện từ năng lượng mặt trời giúp IS09 hoạt động cả khi mất điện dù ngày hay đêm.
- Thích nghi với mọi loại thời tiết.
*Trích nguồn*: sieuthivienthong.com​


----------

